# Newbie here with a Q about transit times



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

Hello, all. I am a newbie here, but not a newbie to BMWs. I bought a Bavaria in 1971 and a 3.0 CS in 1972 (Malaga, tan interior, 4-speed, sunfroof, Becker stereo). I kept the 3.0 CS (in perfect condition) until 3 years ago when a spending wife forced me to sell it. In the meantime I had a 630 and a 633. When I married the spending wife, I got her a 1996 Z3.

Between my BMWs I've driven Benzes (coupes and roadsters), but now the spending wife is gone and I have a 650i convertible on the way. (Monaco blue, sport package, cold weather package, active steering, satellite radio.) It was built (completed) 09/13/05 and placed on the Orion Diamond for Port Hueneme, CA on 09/21/05. The O.D. left Bremerhaven on 09/22/05.

Does anyone know when it will really get here? The vehicle status print out says it will get here 10/16/05 and arrive at the Oxnard, CA VPC the next day. That seems awfully slow to me, unless the O.D. is steering around tropical depressions, storms and hurricanes on its way to the Panama Canal.

By the way, my 3.0 CS's license plate was "BMW 3CS" (only six characters were allowed by CA in 1972). The 650i will sport a similar plate: "BMW 650I."


----------



## 555 (Sep 30, 2005)

*10/16 is right*

10/16 is right. Mine (2006 530i) is also on Orion Diamond. It's a long way from Bremerhaven Germany down through the Caribean, through the Panama Canal, and then back up the coast to Oxnard. It takes about 25 days on average. Let's just hope no hurricanes come up through there to slow things down even more.

-Jonathan
Sacramento, CA


----------



## GeneArch (Apr 25, 2005)

I would imagine that mine is on the same boat as well. My build was completed on 9/17 and coming to Port Hueneme. Where did you get those details? ship and port it is leaving from?

I've just been tracking on-line.

By chance did you order from Steve Thomas BMW?


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

*Tracking . . .*

Gene, I ordered mine from that other "All American"-named dealer in Southern California -- Bob Smith -- in Calabasas. I put in my order on July 21 and have been waiting and waiting. (July 21 was the first day the 650i was available to order on line, I am told, though the order wasn't confirmed until July 29. I got my 2002 CL55 AMG MBZ 64 days after I ordered it, delivered in mid September 2001, but it was a V.I.P. vehicle because the ex is famous and I ordered it using her name. Unfortunately, I am nobody. I was going to buy a 645Ci in early July, but when I realized that the 6ers were going to get the 4.8 litre engine I decided to wait. Mercedes screwed me by selling me the CL55 and, 14 months later, putting in a supercharger that added almost 150 HP. I didn't want my new 6er to have less horses, even if it was only 30.)

As to how I got my details, my dealer made an on line inquiry and faxed me a print out showing when the car was loaded in Bremerhaven (September 21), when the ship departed (September 22) and when it is due at Port Hueneme (October 16) and the Oxnard VPC (October 17).

Can you tell me how you can track the Orion Diamond? Apparently it is one of NYK Lines' oldest and slowest barges. I tried to go to the NYK website but I couldn't get in to track it.

Whichever of us get his car first owes the other two guys a drink (at his home port, of course). I wonder how many more posters or lurkers on this forum have cars on that ship. Probably many.


----------



## GeneArch (Apr 25, 2005)

Malibubimmer said:


> As to how I got my details, my dealer made an on line inquiry and faxed me a print out showing when the car was loaded in Bremerhaven (September 21), when the ship departed (September 22) and when it is due at Port Hueneme (October 16) and the Oxnard VPC (October 17).
> 
> Can you tell me how you can track the Orion Diamond? Apparently it is one of NYK Lines' oldest and slowest barges. I tried to go to the NYK website but I couldn't get in to track it.
> 
> Whichever of us get his car first owes the other two guys a drink (at his home port, of course). I wonder how many more posters or lurkers on this forum have cars on that ship. Probably many.


You are on for that drink.. the buyer also gets to drive in his 650...

I have no idea on how to track it...

I was expecting it in my hands around 11/1. May be a few days earlier if it keeps on track. I was quoted 29 day in shipment, 10 in port and 1 at the dealer. If it hits on the 17th, I may have it in Oct after all. :thumbup:


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

Gene, before you confirm the bet ask your dealer to tell you if your BMW is on the Orion Diamond. Also a 650i? What did you get? The details for mine are in my first post. I would like to see Jonathan's 530i, too. My first 4 BMWs were 6 cylinder models (and 2 of them were 3 litres). This will be my first BMW 8. (The Z3 was a four banger. Fun but underpowered.)

Jonathan - are you in?


----------



## GeneArch (Apr 25, 2005)

Malibubimmer said:


> Gene, before you confirm the bet ask your dealer to tell you if your BMW is on the Orion Diamond. Also a 650i? What did you get? The details for mine are in my first post. I would like to see Jonathan's 530i, too. My first 4 BMWs were 6 cylinder models (and 2 of them were 3 litres). This will be my first BMW 8. (The Z3 was a four banger. Fun but underpowered.)
> 
> Jonathan - are you in?


I'll call them tomorrow and see about which boat..

Black/Black 650i Coupe
Sport Package
Premium Sound Package
Cold Weather Package
6-Speed STEPTRONIC Transmission
Head-up Display
Satellite Radio

(Pretty much everything except active steering & active cruise)

* Attached is the status of my car as of 9/17. The current status is "En Route"


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

This is a Fantastic thread :thumbup: 
Assuming all goes well, you fellas should have your car on 10/20 at your dealership from my experince w/ BMW sold orders  

I have learned over the years that tracking the ship does not make the ship move anyfaster and thus have given up on it. I have also learned that the shipping schedule given by NYK has always been pretty dead-on with a deviation of +- 1 day.

I am not in the same boat but certainly share the same car, and would love to part of that drinking fest  

cheers,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

beewang said:


> I am not in the same boat but certainly share the same car, and would love to part of that drinking fest


Beewang - From what I see the 650i is only one of many BMWs you have on order. I will drive mine up to Oregon when your M6 comes in. How can you drive them all?

Gene - You say your 650i will be in port for 10 days? Is that normal? Is there any way to motivate BMW to move them out sooner? (Camarillo is just down the street from Oxnard and Port Hueneme, too. My dealer is another 25 miles away.  )


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Malibubimmer said:


> ...Gene - You say your 650i will be in port for 10 days? Is that normal? Is there any way to motivate BMW to move them out sooner? (Camarillo is just down the street from Oxnard and Port Hueneme, too. My dealer is another 25 miles away.  )


Distance to dealer is less relevant. What matters is that your car is an "SOLD ORDER" and has the highest priority over other cars (i.e. inventory cars to dealer and claimed (aka SOLD) by a customer, ED, and Employee cars). Mark my words... 3 days... and no more... from the time the ship unload the cargo. EXCEPTION, if the ship reaches port and unload on a Friday Night~Sunday, add 2 more days to it.

cheers,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## GeneArch (Apr 25, 2005)

Good! My car is in as a "Sold Order", so I may have it even sooner. I think the "10 days" from the dealer is a worst case scenario...Maybe that is "total time in port" (arrival & processing at the BMW center)


----------



## krispykreme (Mar 11, 2003)

beewang said:


> Distance to dealer is less relevant. What matters is that your car is an "SOLD ORDER" and has the highest priority over other cars (i.e. inventory cars to dealer and claimed (aka SOLD) by a customer, ED, and Employee cars). Mark my words... 3 days... and no more... from the time the ship unload the cargo. EXCEPTION, if the ship reaches port and unload on a Friday Night~Sunday, add 2 more days to it.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> beewang :bigpimp:


hey bee,

please ask jim to mark my car as sold.

The damn wait is killing me.


----------



## stickmeat (Oct 9, 2005)

*hmmm.....*

Thanks for the thread - this is great! So my order status on the BMW website just updated to "Produced, not shipped". While reading the thread, it suggests I have a solid month+ before my car is loaded, shipped and arrives at the dealership? I should point out that it has to go to NY, not the west coast. The dealer told me 4 weeks from the time they start production to the time I can take delivery. Any insight as to when I'll get this car?


----------



## cobrapilot (Oct 11, 2005)

I bought my X3 and picked it up in Munich and drove it in Italy for three weeks and dropped it off in Munich. The Orion Diamond is to berth in San Diego this Friday on October 14th. The car will clear customs and be in Seattle by the 21st.

Mike


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

cobrapilot said:


> I bought my X3 and picked it up in Munich and drove it in Italy for three weeks and dropped it off in Munich. The Orion Diamond is to berth in San Diego this Friday on October 14th. The car will clear customs and be in Seattle by the 21st.
> 
> Mike


Is the Orion Diamond stopping in San Diego or Pt. Hueneme (Ventura County) or both?


----------



## cobrapilot (Oct 11, 2005)

It will also berth in Port Hueneme after San Diego.

Michael Koone


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

cobrapilot said:


> It will also berth in Port Hueneme after San Diego.
> 
> Michael Koone


It must be in San Diego now since it will be in Pt. Hueneme tomorrow night at around 10 according to the NYK Lines' agent. Is there a VPC in San Diego, or are these the ED cars being re-delivered?


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

*Orion Diamond leaves San Diego*

It will be in PH tomorrow. Sorry for the pic....didn't have my telephoto lens. (ship is right in the middle of the pic) 5pm local time.


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

MARCUS330i said:


> It will be in PH tomorrow. Sorry for the pic....didn't have my telephoto lens. (ship is right in the middle of the pic) 5pm local time.


Thanks, Marcus. I sure hope that Monaco blue 650i convertible on the top deck is not mine!


----------



## EDaig (Oct 16, 2005)

Just ran into you guys while searching for Orion Diamond. Sounds like a bunch of expectant fathers! I also picked up my X3 in Munich and put about 900 miles on it
over there. Now I'm not sure if its being offloaded in SD or PH. Its ending up in Orange County...


----------

